# J code for Methotrexaste



## TxDerm (Aug 4, 2016)

Does anyone know what J code we would bill Methotrexate 25mg injection I only see the 5mg & 50mg codes in the HCPCS


----------



## danskangel313 (Aug 4, 2016)

Have you looked into using the 5mg code with multiple units?


----------



## jrclark1987@yahoo.com (Aug 5, 2016)

*j code*



TxDerm said:


> Does anyone know what J code we would bill Methotrexate 25mg injection I only see the 5mg & 50mg codes in the HCPCS



I agree. You use the J9250 with 5units


----------



## prayercoder (Sep 22, 2016)

TxDerm said:


> Does anyone know what J code we would bill Methotrexate 25mg injection I only see the 5mg & 50mg codes in the HCPCS



If your office/facility has already purchased the 50 mg vial and you used half, bill a second line with a JW modifier:"Drug amount discarded/not administered to any patient."   Be sure and bill the appropriate units on the each detail line to indicate the actual dose given on line one,  and second line amount discarded amount as 25 mg.


----------

